# Extensor tendon debridement??



## Amzie (Nov 1, 2012)

*Flexor tendon debridement??*


I have a question, my doctor did a flexor tendon debridement on a patients middle finger FDS and FDP due to a gun shot wound 10 days prior to the patients surgery.
The physician did not repair any tendons, he just debride them. What cpt code could I use for something like this?
The physician coded 26180 but that is for an excision of a tendon and no tendon was excised!!!


Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

